# Current state of Dolby Atmos?



## Jeff Mueller (Jun 19, 2021)

I'm able to get Atmos on Netflix but I think that's it I swear that when I set it up yesterday the Disney+ descriptions showed Atmos (but it didn't actually work). Today they just show 5.1. wasn't working for me on hbomax or Amazon (looks like they may have dropped Atmos?). Checking Vudu now.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

You need cec on. Also a lot of series say Dolby vision band 5.1 not Atmos. Don't know why. Tell you what, when I'm not getting what I am expecting it's usually an issue on my end.


----------



## Zephyrmorphic (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm having the same issue, I just got last year's Samsung HW-Q950T soundbar and im disappointed to find that im not able to get Atmos on Disney+. It works fine for netflix & apple tv and displays the "DOLBY ATMOS" text on the soundbar display but when it's D+, It's just 5.1


----------



## Jeff Mueller (Jun 19, 2021)

mattyro7878 said:


> You need cec on. Also a lot of series say Dolby vision band 5.1 not Atmos. Don't know why. Tell you what, when I'm not getting what I am expecting it's usually an issue on my end.


I see now that the main description says something like HD 5.1, but elsewhere it does say Atmos and all that. I'm not understanding the CEC bit for two reasons - first, enabled on what? Stream 4k? TV (projector, in this case)? And second, I don't understand how CEC relates to Atmos.

I do not have 4k at the moment, and I am beginning to wonder if some of my issues are because certain services are only providing atmos with 4k? Again, it works just fine on Netflix. I noticed on Vudu that you cannot get Atmos without 4k - even when I chose the 4k version, I did not get Atmos. I'm wondering if Disney + is doing this but not saying so.


----------



## Jeff Mueller (Jun 19, 2021)

Zephyrmorphic said:


> I'm having the same issue, I just got last year's Samsung HW-Q950T soundbar and im disappointed to find that im not able to get Atmos on Disney+. It works fine for netflix & apple tv and displays the "DOLBY ATMOS" text on the soundbar display but when it's D+, It's just 5.1


Yeah, I have tried multiple devices for D+ Atmos now, with no luck. Can't get HBO Max to work on Tivo either, but it works on my CCWGTV


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jeff Mueller said:


> I see now that the main description says something like HD 5.1, but elsewhere it does say Atmos and all that. I'm not understanding the CEC bit for two reasons - first, enabled on what? Stream 4k? TV (projector, in this case)? And second, I don't understand how CEC relates to Atmos.
> 
> I do not have 4k at the moment, and I am beginning to wonder if some of my issues are because certain services are only providing atmos with 4k? Again, it works just fine on Netflix. I noticed on Vudu that you cannot get Atmos without 4k - even when I chose the 4k version, I did not get Atmos. I'm wondering if Disney + is doing this but not saying so.


you mention the ts4k and a projector. wheres the music coming from? ALL I know is that when using my roku tv and my receiver i need cec to get atmos. my ts4k is plugged into my receiver and both of them have cec on. i know sometimes it ends up doing stuff you didnt ask but... for example i turn my tv off...the receiver shuts down but turns on again cuz one of my devices is sending out a bluetooth signal. each manufacturer calls cec something unique "simplink" and such.


----------

